# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  La palabra magia

## Flapper

Mis amigos me dicen que soy de los que utilizan la palabra magia para todo, creo que eso viene en nuestro ADN, en la de los magos, aunque también suelo ser un bromista y que cuando algo me gusta, quiero introducirlo prácticamente en cualquier parte, para que se sepan mis aficiones y quién sabe, conocer los gustos de otras personas. Hablando con un amigo le dije que, cuando voy a darme masajes, algo que suelo realizar cada mes, le digo a la chica que es capaz de hacerme magia en la espalda y mi cuerpo, que es lo que me relaja y me deja como nuevo. Creo que son gajes del oficio.

----------

